# Audi Le Man pics from Chicago Motor show



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

Also see http://www2.autospies.com/article/index.asp?articleId=2239&categoryId=1


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Build it, Build it BUILD IT !!!!!!

I want one now......but it needs to cheap


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

60 - 80k apparently


----------



## Oid (Jul 10, 2003)

If you look closely the window seems to have dropped and the dash pod is flickering


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I do not like the styling of that car one dot. Looks like the bastard child of an 80s Testarossa and a Nissan, with a smattering of Smart car in the DNA.

Pretty it ain't.  Audi are capable of so much better designs.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Not quite sure about the two-tone colouring but I like the styling a lot. If only only it was a bit cheaper :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I did read that they are going to limit the speed to 155mph as is per normal for Audis; then set the pricing for the 4.2 V8 n/a version at the same levl as the new 175mph 997 (Â£55K +). :roll: :roll:

Must be something to do with The Marketing Folk. :twisted:


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> I did read that they are going to limit the speed to 155mph as is per normal for Audis; then set the pricing for the 4.2 V8 n/a version at the same levl as the new 175mph 997 (Â£55K +). :roll: :roll:
> 
> Must be something to do with The Marketing Folk. :twisted:


I am still yet to see anything in the price region of a 911 which would tempt me away from Porsche...


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I have to admit I am not convinced...

As a 30K replacement for the TT it would be a very tempting car indeed, but at 60-80K it is in the region of some desirable new cars and some VERY VERY desirable second hand ones. At that price it then begins to look a little, dare I say it, 'tasteless' for that much wedge


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> I do not like the styling of that car one dot. Looks like the bastard child of an 80s Testarossa and a Nissan, with a smattering of Smart car in the DNA.
> 
> Pretty it ain't.  Audi are capable of so much better designs.


What's wrong with Nissan stying?

Gotta be better than that slab sided, nondescript oil burner you are tootling around in........


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I do not like the styling of that car one dot. Looks like the bastard child of an 80s Testarossa and a Nissan, with a smattering of Smart car in the DNA.
> ...


Actually 80s Nissan styling was being referred to. But now I come to think of it, their current styling is shite too, particularly the derivative and ill-proportioned 350Z.

Still I hear the Medallion Man Look may be effecting a comeback, what with Starsky et Hutch etc. Orange might actually be cool for a nano second this summer, before resorting to 'passe' status again. Fashion huh?
:lol: 8)


----------

